# Hbout a labor day weekend strike?!



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

For those of us who drive for lyft as well, maybe we can inform our customers about a possible uber strike on labor day weekend. Then we can give out our lyft discount codes ahead of time. Any takers??


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> For those of us who drive for lyft as well, maybe we can inform our customers about a possible uber strike on labor day weekend. Then we can give out our lyft discount codes ahead of time. Any takers??


Joseph,

You are missing the point. Uber doesn't give a shit about drivers -- it's all about the customers. Drivers are a dime a dozen -' whether they are any good/professional is irrelevant. They burn 'em and churn 'em. That is the reality of the matter. If Uber were to shut down tomorrow, it's already made uber bucks.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Uber is going nowhere. Drive for them or somebody else will.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> Joseph,
> 
> You are missing the point. Uber doesn't give a shit about drivers -- it's all about the customers. Drivers are a dime a dozen -' whether they are any good/professional is irrelevant. They burn 'em and churn 'em. That is the reality of the matter. If Uber were to shut down tomorrow, it's already made uber bucks.


Exactly, if they dont really care about us, why dont we give ourselves more opportunities by letting people know more about the competition? Ive come to find out some of my passengers do not know about lyft just yet. Some of my customers actually thought uber was an only alternative to a taxi! At least we can try to give ourselves more opportunites to make money because i do notice as well lyft's market isnt as big as uber just yet.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

That whole "the company I work for sucks" mentality doesn't go over well with passengers, especially when most drivers are being professional (even if they are feeling the same pain and hatred you are). 

Who wants to ride with a disgruntled driver? No one. If you have problems with Uber, take it out with Uber, or vent on this forum like everybody else. 

And I doubt that there are many people that know about Uber and not Lyft. I seriously doubt many passengers would take you seriously.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> That whole "the company I work for sucks" mentality doesn't go over well with passengers, especially when most drivers are being professional (even if they are feeling the same pain and hatred you are).
> 
> Who wants to ride with a disgruntled driver? No one. If you have problems with Uber, take it out with Uber, or vent on this forum like everybody else.
> 
> And I doubt that there are many people that know about Uber and not Lyft. I seriously doubt many passengers would take you seriously.


*Pax* "How do you like driving for Uber?"
*Driver* "I like it a lot! I drive for Lyft too! Have you tried Lyft?"
*Pax* "No, I haven't. Whachya talkin about, Willis!?"
*Driver* "Oh! It's just like Uber! Just a lill better! You oughtta try it, use this code for 25 bucks credit."
*Pax* "Oh Wow! Gee Thanx Wally!"

Not my idea of a disgruntled driver, prolly no one's idea of an Uber Driver bout to go postal anytime soon.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> That whole "the company I work for sucks" mentality doesn't go over well with passengers, especially when most drivers are being professional (even if they are feeling the same pain and hatred you are).
> 
> Who wants to ride with a disgruntled driver? No one. If you have problems with Uber, take it out with Uber, or vent on this forum like everybody else.
> 
> And I doubt that there are many people that know about Uber and not Lyft. I seriously doubt many passengers would take you seriously.


You know, many passengers ask me how do I like driving for Uber. I even feel sometimes some customers will ask probing questions to really find out if I really like what I am doing. I always tell them it is a great way to make money. Now if they ask me the same question tonight,am I supposed to lie to them? If they tell me they want to try to sign up and work for Uber ,should I lie to them and say they are gonna make good money now with the new cuts? All I can say is I work for both Uber and Lyft. If they ask me if I like driving for Uber, all I can say is "I like Lyft better." If they ask why, all I can say is" I think they treat their drivers a little better, It is just to bad they are not popular around here." I could just leave it at that. Nothing about being unprofessional.

With that in the customers mind,it could peak their curiosity.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> You know, many passengers ask me how do I like driving for Uber. I even feel sometimes some customers will ask probing questions to really find out if I really like what I am doing. I always tell them it is a great way to make money. Now if they ask me the same question tonight,am I supposed to lie to them? If they tell me they want to try to sign up and work for Uber ,should I lie to them and say they are gonna make good money now with the new cuts? All I can say is I work for both Uber and Lyft. If they ask me if I like driving for Uber, all I can say is "I like Lyft better." If they ask why, all I can say is" I think they treat their drivers a little better, It is just to bad they are not popular around here." I could just leave it at that. Nothing about being unprofessional.
> 
> With that in the customers mind,it could peak their curiosity.


There's absolutely nothing wrong with that scenario, if that's exactly how it plays out. But in reality, Lyft drivers aren't much happier than Uber drivers. I think Lyft is much better at the PR stuff, while Uber has the "go **** yourself" attitude, but at the core they are very similar companies.

And if I were a passenger and not a driver, I would question why my driver was driving for a company while endorsing the competition. It's like the kid at the Starbucks drive-thru giving me a coupon to try Dunkin Donuts next time. Yes...I might use the coupon and enjoy the coffee, but I would also question his ethos.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> There's absolutely nothing wrong with that scenario, if that's exactly how it plays out. But in reality, Lyft drivers aren't much happier than Uber drivers. I think Lyft is much better at the PR stuff, while Uber has the "go **** yourself" attitude, but at the core they are very similar companies.
> 
> And if I were a passenger and not a driver, I would question why my driver was driving for a company while endorsing the competition. It's like the kid at the Starbucks drive-thru giving me a coupon to try Dunkin Donuts next time. Yes...I might use the coupon and enjoy the coffee, but I would also question his ethos.


The driver is driving for both the companies...simple as that. I think you would agree that it's in the best interest of the riders AND drivers that Lyft grows and thrives.

I also disagree with your assessment that Lyft and Uber are cut from the same cloth. Lyft recently reintroduced 20% commission. To lessen the impact on drivers earnings it also started a new tiered bonus program. 
http://community.lyft.com/2014/08/11/commissions-update-introducing-power-driver-bonuses/
And there is a emergency driver support phone number for Lyft. Lyft doesn't renege on its Guaranteed Hourly Rates like Uber does... and I could go on.

I'm sure you are familiar with how Uber rallies the riding public to its side by labeling cab companies as monopolies, and cab drivers as unionists, even though that is patently false in almost every market. Now Uber is effectively a monopoly! Perhaps it's time the Uber drivers start using Uber's tactics against Uber.

I don't think silence and inaction is the answer as things unless currently stand. But some drivers feel that things are hunky dory and there is no reason for drivers to do or say anything. I think they are wrong in thinking that.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The driver is driving for both the companies...simple as that.


No it's not. If you have an Uber pax in your car, you are driving for Uber. It's unprofessional to trash the company you are currently representing to a customer of that same company.

You're not going to accomplish anything by turning your customers against your source of income if you plan on staying on, except a possible bad rating... and deactivation, of course.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> No it's not. If you have an Uber pax in your car, you are driving for Uber. It's unprofessional to trash the company you are currently representing to a customer of that same company.
> 
> You're not going to accomplish anything by turning your customers against your source of income if you plan on staying on, except a possible bad rating... and deactivation, of course.


My source of income! Driving for Uber! Hah! Great critique!
You deal with the rate cuts the way you feel comfortable. Let others deal with the situation the way they will comfortable! Here are some examples of advice and constructive criticism...just not nay saying!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/hey-uber-continue-to-closely-monitor-my-earnings.2345/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/hbout-a-labor-day-weekend-strike.2320/#post-21975

https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-to-gauge-driver-sentiment-ride-sharing-news-thread.1918/

If you don't want to make a contribution to this effort, then please don't! Hope you have the courtesy to say thanks in a post to those whose efforts bear fruit some day. The fruit that you'll also enjoy!


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hope you have the courtesy to say thanks in a post to those whose efforts bear fruit some day.


I empathize with your frustrations, but disagree with your methods on principle, as well as likelihood of results.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Drivers complain about Uber cutting fares, and about too many drivers. Then they ***** to the passengers (the people paying their fares) about how unfair Uber is. That is both unprofessional and stupid. 

Most people will not stop using Uber because of a few disgruntled drivers. And the ones that do will not necessarily gravitate to Lyft. If passengers stop riding TNCs because of the negative publicity, guess what geniuses. You will have even less fares. And this will be felt especially hard in the smaller markets. 

I am not happy with Uber's changes either, but nobody is holding a gun to my head. The day this doesn't work out for me anymore, I will go do something else. But my passengers do not get in my car to hear me whine about the service they're paying for. That should be common sense in any business.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Pax* "How do you like driving for Uber?"
> *Driver* "I like it a lot! I drive for Lyft too! Have you tried Lyft?"
> *Pax* "No, I haven't. Whachya talkin about, Willis!?"
> *Driver* "Oh! It's just like Uber! Just a lill better! You oughtta try it, use this code for 25 bucks credit."
> ...


I think part of your post was cut off.

*Pax: *So why do you like this 'Lyft' better than Uber?
*Driver: *Well, they're not quite so well-endowed as Uber, and when they cram it in it doesn't hurt quite so bad.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I think part of your post was cut off.
> 
> *Pax: *So why do you like this 'Lyft' better than Uber?
> *Driver: *Well, they're not quite so well-endowed as Uber, and when they cram it in it doesn't hurt quite so bad.


Yup! You are quite right especially considering this...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/key-words-not-to-use-when-emailing-uber-support.2847/


----------

